

Ask HN: What's your go to for all things antivirus on OS X? - l33tbro


======
Fourkeys
I put in ESET at a previous organisation I worked at and was actually amazed
at how easy and straightforward it was to install and manage (simultaneously
on Macs and PCs).

[http://www.eset.co.uk/Home](http://www.eset.co.uk/Home)

The solution we had in previously to this was McAfee and it was a nightmare to
update.

------
benburwell
I use Sophos (free) and I also use Little Snitch as a firewall.

